# where to buy two little things



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm looking for two things, which though very different happen to come in nearly identical little brown glass bottles (about 10ml or 1/3 of a fluid oz).

One is liquid corn & callus remover, salicylic acid (17%). Sold under Dr. Scholls brand in US.

The other is Benzocaine topical liquid, sold under the brand Anbesol in the US. 

One's for your feet, the other for your mouth. Never confuse them. Very important. But I happen to need one and will eventually need the other as I've got half a bottle of one and none of the other at the moment.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

The salicylic acid I have in the medicine cabinet is in the form of a stick. Like a lip balm. I use it for the occasional wart on a finger. The stick has the name Excelsior on it and it is orange. I purchased it in the phamacy at the local supermarket (Mega, or Soriano, Commercial - goes by many names). It was a few pesos.

Apparently you can get brand name Anbesol (or generic) at either Amazon.com.mx or MercadoLibre.com.mx. The prices vary dramatically. 

Near us - if I want something from the US that I can't find anywhere else I have a look at our local "City Market" which possibly has more imported 'things' than we can find anywhere else (for a price). 

Of course - you can find anything made on the planet in Mexico City.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks, I'll look for the Excelsior stick. When I looked before I bet they had it and I didn't recognize that it was what I wanted because it wasn't a liquid.

I meant to mention the other brand name for salicylic acid is Compound W - same stuff, same strength as the dr scholls.

The benzocaine might be available in another form too, and sore throat spray works in a pinch in case anyone else cares.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

eastwind said:


> I'm looking for two things, which though very different happen to come in nearly identical little brown glass bottles (about 10ml or 1/3 of a fluid oz).
> 
> One is liquid corn & callus remover, salicylic acid (17%). Sold under Dr. Scholls brand in US.
> 
> ...


Walmart pharmacy has the salicylic acid, both the original Dr Scholls brand and also sold as Equate brand. I suspect other pharmacies might also stock one or the other.


----------



## bdesj (Nov 4, 2015)

eastwind said:


> I'm looking for two things, which though very different happen to come in nearly identical little brown glass bottles (about 10ml or 1/3 of a fluid oz).
> 
> One's for your feet, the other for your mouth. Never confuse them. Very important.


(mini detour just because this sounds so familiar) Toothpaste and Preparation H both come in a tube that "looks" identical in a pitch dark motel room. But if you mistakenly grab the toothpaste and apply thinking it is the Prep-H, you're in for a Johnny Cash surprise. "Burns, burns, burns- the ring of fire..." Seriously, there ought to be a warning- in braille. Never confuse them. Very important.

As to your question, I have no idea- hope the suggestions from lat19 and Bodega pan out for you. Sorry for the detour, I had to.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I went looking for the Excelsior at my local Sorianna when I was there today, and I didn't see it, but I did see a product called Kank-A, which is for oral pain - it looked sooo familiar. I didn't buy it, thinking for sure I have (or had) a bottle of it around here somewhere and wondering why I didn't find it when I looked before posting. I think now this is the second time since I've been here in Mexico that I've wanted something like Anbesol, and that is what I bought last time.

But alas, I looked all over again when I got home and if I had some it's been put somewhere safe. I'll have to buy a new bottle tomorrow. That should cause the first bottle turn up. 

w.r.t. toothpaste vs prep H, a quick wave of the open tube in the vicinity of your nose should tell you the difference if you're trying to apply some in the dark.


----------

